# extension cords & osha



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaped said:


> Anybody know a url or online location for the overall osha requirements for extension cords on job sites ? Also, what does 'shielded' mean in context of extension cords ? Does OSHA have a requirement concering extension cords and the aspect of being shielded ? THanks.


http://www.osha.gov/doc/jobsite/

http://www.osha.gov/doc/outreachtraining/htmlfiles/osha2202.html


http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/electrical/index.html


----------

